# Behmor 1600+ 220v upgrade kit.



## Gaspode

Hi

Anyone know where to get the 220v version of the Behmor 1600+ upgrade kit - preferably in the UK but someone that ships here will do ...

Best

G.


----------



## Glenn

Try Has Bean as they stock Behmor products and may be able to order it for you.

Mention you are a CFUK member too.


----------



## Gaspode

Seems my only option is Australia - been in touch with Andy at Coffeesnobs down there - apparently the 220v versions are done in batches for special order - hes expecting to have some in March (which to be honest is fine - my standard 1600 is fine - i'd just like the extra options the plus module provides).


----------



## JojoS

Can you be specific about the extra options that you like with the Plus panel upgrade? I considered the panel upgrade but I really just wanted more heat control so I opted to mod the Behmor 1600 with Solid State Voltage Regulator and a rheostat. Now I just roast on P1 auto and control the heat output manually as required. Of course all the Auto Profiles are still there.


----------



## Hanna

Following this very carefully!. Thank you for this post!


----------



## Thug

Was there any update on this?

I am also wanting to upgrade mine to the plus model.


----------



## JojoS

Available in Australia.

http://beanbay.coffeesnobs.com.au/ViewProduct.aspx/1151-behmor-1600-plus-upgrade-grams


----------

